# 2003 Cannondale Caad7 5000SI 9Sp DA



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

I was wondering about the value of one of my bikes- It's a 2003 Cannondale Caad7 5000SI ( speed DA, Upgraded the seatpost to Thomson Masterpiece changed the saddle to A Fizik Aliante from the Selle Italia, Excellent shape, beautiful bike.Mavic SSC-SL wheelset. I changed the Stem, I have the Original 3T stem. I have been thinking about upgrading to a Brand New Cannondale Synapse, Specialized Roubaix or Giant Defy Adv.. Just checking around to see if I should sell it or keep it as a 2nd bike. Thank you - I am not a racer as a Caad is mostly designed for. I usually do my own riding and will start to go on group/event rides this year. Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Keep it Caad 7 is a classic and fast


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice look(other than saddle bag and stem!)Too bad you didn't put it up fot sale 1 month ago before Cannondale decided to sell the BB30 CAAD9-you would've had much more leverage,this being a rare Caad up to that point .


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

DO NOT SELL

The bbq bike with lazer graphics is not replaceable

just geta new time fork and some new components...GREAT bike!


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

this is the bike, with SI cranks, that started it ALL


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

I ride the same exact bike. I have a 63cm. I've been offered 1500. for it since it's both rare and the size is hard to find. What size frame is this one? BTW, don't sell it, it looks awesome.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you it's a 60CM it is in excellent condition and rides nice, I'm trying out different stems the one on there now has a 30 Degree rise, I'm trying the 20 degree next - The original one is a 3T for too agressive of a riding position. It rides very nice. the DA 9speed is silky smooth still, very hardly used by previous owner.


----------

